# rubber coating for paved backyard



## hellomoto (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello,

my backyard is all paved with cement. Is there a rubber coating that I can apply to the pavement to cushion it? Like the the type of rubber material that are found on track fields. My high school had a rubber track.

Other than buying outdoor rubber floor mats, are there other rubber-products that can be used on cement floors?

I don't like the rubber mats because I'm not convinced that they won't promote mold growth (i.e. water trapped under the mats).

Thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are rubber pavers that are quite versatile and nice. On advantage to them is that they are easy to replace if one or two get damaged somehow. 

http://www.paversearch.com/rubber-pavers-menu.htm


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Try searching for playground surfacing contractors/supplies in your area. There are rubber membranes made from ground tires that might work for you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd be inclined to rip most of it up if it was the entire back yard
How big of an area is this?


----------

